# Xbox One X



## Ralyks (Jun 11, 2017)

Thoughts now that it's out in the open?

Personally, I was originally thinking about getting an Xbox One S for the exclusives and the 4K blu ray player, but decided to wait until the Scorpio was revealed. After watching the press conference and the reveal as the Xbox One X, I don't even know if I want to bother with an Xbox One, period. Or at least wait until the price drop. Not much in the way of exclusives (and even those present the "you can play on PC too!" Issue), the $500 price tag probably wasn't wise, and I'm pretty sure I'm not the only thinking One S and One X sound way too similar in name (can't wait to see the confused parents at holidays).


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 11, 2017)

That price tag certainly means they aren't going for a mass market. And while I like Forza, I'm not spending that much coin on something that's going to collect dust otherwise.

The safe bet will probably be to do what most people did when the Xbone first came out, wait until stores are basically pleading with you to take it out of their inventory with incentives.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 11, 2017)

get a used xbox one bundle now...

trade it in on a scorpio later if you feel its worth it to you


----------



## TedEH (Jun 12, 2017)

I see we're continuing the modern trend of dumb, potentially confusing console names.


----------



## Repner (Jun 12, 2017)

Every generation I usually pick one console, then after a few years the exclusives tempt me to get the other, so I usually end up with both. This time I've felt no desire to grab an Xbox One. Most of the games I like are multi platform, and the ones that aren't seem to be coming out on PC as well as Xbox.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 12, 2017)

Meh, not interested at all. Couldn't bother with ps4 pro either.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd been waiting for the Scorpio to play all the awesome Microsoft exclusives I was missing by only having a PS4. Now that it's coming out there's like....no games I NEED IN MY BODY RIGHT NOW. 

Just not much in the way of exclusives. Meanwhile Nintendo just announced monster hunter and I'm going to cave like a little bitch and buy a switch so I can play fashion hunter, lol. 

I think for a lot of people like myself, it's not really the price just the "why" aspect. Halo already came out and from what I gather it's still buggy to this day? And I'm not that big on Gears. 

But for anyone who wants the most powerful current gen console that thing wins. It's pretty nice specs wise.


----------



## mongey (Jun 12, 2017)

its like the pro to me. when I get a 4k tv int he future I'll think about it, but for now I don't see any reason to jump in 

MS def needs to step up it exclusive game though if I was going to consider it over the pro .and last gen I was a huge 360 fan


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah, while cool, I don't see a reason to upgrade from my One S yet. I'd rather take the 500 and put it towards a PS4 slim and Switch!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 13, 2017)

TedEH said:


> I see we're continuing the modern trend of dumb, potentially confusing console names.



surprised they didnt called it "the new xbox one part two mark 3 super slim w/extra cool stuff"


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a beefy PC, so it doesn't make sense. Not to mention XBox exclusives are comming to PC now.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jun 13, 2017)

TedEH said:


> I see we're continuing the modern trend of dumb, potentially confusing console names.





M3CHK1LLA said:


> surprised they didnt called it "the new xbox one part two mark 3 super slim w/extra cool stuff"



XBox One X

May god have mercy on the poor bastard that came up with that.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 14, 2017)

it's sure it's been mentioned somewhere before, but the new name reads to me like a bad msn user name. xXxXBoxXxXx13


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 14, 2017)

So apart from 4k what does it do that the current One S doesn't do?


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 14, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> So apart from 4k what does it do that the current One S doesn't do?



Only thing I can think of off of the top of my head is that it will take original Xbox games... Which Backwards Compatibility is the ONLY thing I'd give Xbox as an edge over PS4.


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> Only thing I can think of off of the top of my head is that it will take original Xbox games... Which Backwards Compatibility is the ONLY thing I'd give Xbox as an edge over PS4.



Multi-generational backwards compatibility? Now I'm intrigued. There's been some games for Xbox that I've been dying to play lately (mostly just Ninja Gaiden) but they were never mastered for 360/XB1 so they're kind of limited for options besides well, buying an old Xbox. 

But this certainly changes that


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 14, 2017)

MFB said:


> Multi-generational backwards compatibility? Now I'm intrigued. There's been some games for Xbox that I've been dying to play lately (mostly just Ninja Gaiden) but they were never mastered for 360/XB1 so they're kind of limited for options besides well, buying an old Xbox.
> 
> But this certainly changes that



Like I said, Backwards Compatibility is the one thing I give the Xbox One over the PS4 (well, that and the 4k blu ray player). It seems hardly feasible that the PS4 drive couldn't handle older generation games (I guess in PS3 game's case, damn you Cell processor) without an issue, but I guess they just want us to buy them again digitally (and even THAT they aren't doing a good job of). And I still don't get how you can buy classic games on PS3, Vita, PSTV, but not PS4?


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 21, 2017)

Welp, I bit the bullet and put a deposit down on a Project Scorpio edition Xbox One X. Think this will be the first time I own every current console from Nintendo, Microsoft, and Sony. GameStop only had 3 preorders left by the time I got there.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 21, 2017)

Wait, is the next console going to be "XBox One Esh" or XBox One X One?"

It looks like a nice piece of hardware for sure, but could they have chosen a more confusing name?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 21, 2017)

x x-box 1 x niner x 1-box x.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it me or is there no 'must have' game releasing for this console? Seems really weak for a new console.


----------



## Pav (Aug 22, 2017)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Is it me or is there no 'must have' game releasing for this console? Seems really weak for a new console.


There really aren't any must-have games on deck for the XB1 unless you love Crackdown and can't wait for Crackdown 3 next year. It makes me genuinely curious as to why this thing is so attractive to some people.


----------



## lewis (Aug 22, 2017)

im so confused these days with having multiple console revisions, per cycle.
So do we have Xbox one, Xbox X AND Xbox scorpio?. Or is X and Scorpio the same thing?.
And if not why do we need different scaled down versions.? would it not make more business sense to ONLY have 1 console all singing all dancing and just price it higher to compensate?

I have a PS4 and an Xbox One, and its so annoying there are already multiple versions that are better, than what I have. If it was NEXT gen then thats completely different. It just feels dirty to screw consumers in this way.
If it was PS5 and a brand new xbox then fair enough, but we know it isnt because developers are not there yet with console games are they?
I hear about PC master race all the time so clearly PC is still some way ahead in hardware and software and whats possible.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 22, 2017)

Microsoft have cancelled the exclusives they did have coming. Halo 5 was the worst in the series by far, so I'm not hopeful for the eventual 6. A Nintendo console will get a Mario and a Zelda and a Smash Bros; a Playstation will get a bunch of JRPGs. You can't buy an Xbox on credit.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 22, 2017)

lewis, Scorpio was the codename for the Xbox One X. I guess the "Day One" edition is being called the Scorpio edition. At least with the PS4 Pro, games are built to run on the PS4 and intended to be enhanced on Pro, so as not to screw people over. Presumably the same is true for the X1X.

Microsoft at least know that there's no hope building home consoles to compete with PCs and are trying to shift everyone to Windows, anyway.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 22, 2017)

If you can journey with me back to the early 1980's, the "console" and the "PC" were not really distinct things. A lot of PC-like consoles were pretty cool. I can see this sort of repeating itself in the future, where, in order to try to keep up with PCs, consoles will be upgradable.

We're already at the point where you don't really upgrade from one generation console directly to the next, but have these sorts of special editions with extra horsepower to play the same games with better graphics or smoother framerates - next will be different controls or hidden features for those who buy the add-on upgrades, then, you'll basically have a PC, where you'll be able to upgrade anything and everything in the hardware.

Just an imaginative stab at predicting the future. Carry on.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, we had the Sega CD and 32X...

Also, Nintendo has a patent on an external processor for (presumably) the Switch. So maybe it'll get a power boosting dock or something.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 22, 2017)

It is kind of sad that I preordered an Xbox One X, yet one of the first games I want is the Rare Replay collection.

At the very least, I'll have a 4K Blu Ray player that has some exclusives. And there are definitely some exclusions i want to check out, plus the backwards compatibility. I'll probably still end up buying games available on multiple consoles on PS4. I have a Switch too and I still get the PS4 version of games, despite having the added ability of portability.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 23, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> It is kind of sad that I preordered an Xbox One X, yet one of the first games I want is the Rare Replay collection.
> 
> At the very least, I'll have a 4K Blu Ray player that has some exclusives. And there are definitely some exclusions i want to check out, plus the backwards compatibility. I'll probably still end up buying games available on multiple consoles on PS4. I have a Switch too and I still get the PS4 version of games, despite having the added ability of portability.



I'd say save yourself money and get a Xbox One S unless you need games that are in 4k. The S can do everything else.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 23, 2017)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I'd say save yourself money and get a Xbox One S unless you need games that are in 4k. The S can do everything else.



I thought about that, but I figured if I'm going to bother with an Xbox One, might as well go for the gusto. And may as well get the most use the 65' 4K tv I got.


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 24, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> And may as well get the most use the 65' 4K tv I got.



65 FOOT?! Damn, U ballin Son!


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 24, 2017)

I meant inch


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> And may as well get the most use the 65' 4K tv I got.



Man, I wish I had a t.v. that big when playing Sniper Elite 4. There are times when I have to get off my couch and move closer to the screen to see where the enemies are. The night missions are a lot harder to spot enemies at long distances and the magnifications are fixed on the binoculars and rifle scope at higher difficulties.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 25, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> I meant inch









I always thought the '/" for ft/in was confusing, though, honestly. But that's why most everyone uses cm or m when they want to be clear.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 6, 2017)

Grabbing mine at midnight. Got Cuphead (!!!), Sunset Overdrive, Rare Replay, Gears of War Ultimate Edition, Killer Instinct, and Ori and the Blind Forest in preparation. And I just found out Blade Runner was released on 4K Blu Ray, sooo have to hunt that down as my first movie (since it seems freakin’ impossible to find)


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 7, 2017)

Genuine curiosity, is 4k really that big of a deal? I play at 1440p and it's great and all, but it's not like the difference in 720 and 1080. I can see wanting to use your 4k tv for 4k, but wouldn't it be better to have 60+ fps in 1080p/1440p than to have 30-60fps in 4k?

Perhaps I'm missing the point? Personally, I'd be more attracted to shorter load times. Doom on xbox one was absolute cancer with the load times.


----------



## r33per (Nov 9, 2017)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I'd say save yourself money and get a Xbox One S unless you need games that are in 4k. The S can do everything else.


This is where I'm at. Don't own 4k tv and am unlikely to any time soon. I'm not a hard-core gamer so the One S should do me just fine.


----------



## MFB (Nov 9, 2017)

r33per said:


> This is where I'm at. Don't own 4k tv and am unlikely to any time soon. I'm not a hard-core gamer so the One S should do me just fine.



Same here. Given how dirt cheap they're coming down to for Black Friday I'm just picking up the S since I don't plan on buying a 4K TV, and I know any games will still have to accomodate those that don't have them.


----------



## p0ke (Nov 9, 2017)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Genuine curiosity, is 4k really that big of a deal? I play at 1440p and it's great and all, but it's not like the difference in 720 and 1080. I can see wanting to use your 4k tv for 4k, but wouldn't it be better to have 60+ fps in 1080p/1440p than to have 30-60fps in 4k?
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing the point? Personally, I'd be more attracted to shorter load times. Doom on xbox one was absolute cancer with the load times.



I'd say it depends on the size of the screen - on a 32" screen you won't see that much difference because the pixels will be tiny but on a 65" they're 2x2 times bigger each... That said, I'm completely fine with 1080p still and won't be buying a new TV (or Xbox for that matter, I've got the original Xbox One) any time soon unless my current 5 year old stops working for some reason.


----------

